# Close Encounter



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i was out looking for fish the other day and saw a big one...



it was hanging in the current, slurping up the vast amount of glass minnows that were getting swept by.









for a little perspective on the size of this thing, compare it to the size of the rocks right behind it...(yeah, that's it's tail heading off the left side of the picture)



if i'd have had someone one with me to keep the skiff off the rocks, i'd of pulled out my 12 pole and slid a minnow fly in there...


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

Thats a big mullet


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

its a cougar dumbars


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

MigllaFishKilla said:


> its a cougar dumbars


I knew that. It's a cougar mullet!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Cool sighting. I think they used to be a lot more common sighting around the jetties than they are now.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

That is really cool....I remember sitting at Shirleys bait camp and an old timer telling stories of them jumping through the air at the rock groins in Galveston "back in the day"


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Manta Rays are the shiznit. Where was this taken?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

My guess would be POC jetties.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I saw 3 Mantas at the POC jetties last fall. One was just inside the bay, and the other two were cruising just outside in the gulf. Caught a nice ling off the one of the outside Mantas. Very cool.


----------

